# wince emulator



## volker (5 Januar 2006)

hallo

weiss einer von euch wo ich einen wince emulator her bekommen kann?

am besten wäre natürlich freeware


----------



## seeba (5 Januar 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> weiss einer von euch wo ich einen wince emulator her bekommen kann?
> 
> am besten wäre natürlich freeware



Gibt's von Microsoft umsonst!

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...12-ca31-4be9-a3bf-b9bf4f64ce72&DisplayLang=en

http://www.windowsembeddedkit.com/ce 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...50-D311-4F67-9FB3-23E8B8944F3E&displaylang=en


----------

